# Würd' gern Frozen Bubble spielen :-(

## Ginku

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal spielehalber  :Smile:  ein "emerge frozen-bubble" gemacht, funzt aber net, weil das benötigte Paket SDL-perl nicht durchkompiliert. Auszug aus der Ausgabe nachfolgend, da fehlen wohl irgendwelche Header-Dateien. Weiss jemand welche ?

Hängt wohl mit "GLU" zusammen. Ich finde unter dem Kürzel die Pakete "mesa-glu" und sgi-oss-glu" aber die sind maskiert.

Kann es sein, dass ich für die Installation eines freigegebenen Paketes auch maskierte Pakete benötige ?

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies      ...done!

[ebuild  N   ] dev-perl/sdl-perl-1.19.0  

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking SDL_perl-1.19.0.tar.gz

Enabled GL              no

Enabled GLU             yes

Enabled SDL_console     no

Enabled SDL_gfx         yes

Enabled SDL_image       yes

Enabled SDL_mixer       yes

Enabled SDL_net         no

Enabled SDL_ttf         yes

Enabled jpeg            yes

Enabled png             yes

Enabled smpeg           yes

Detecting GLU Version

detect.c:3:19: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory

In file included from detect.c:4:

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:35:19: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory

In file included from detect.c:4:

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:259: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:259: `GLvoid' declared as function returning a function

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:265: parse error before "gluBuild1DMipmapLevels"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:265: parse error before "target"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:266: parse error before "gluBuild1DMipmaps"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:266: parse error before "target"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:267: parse error before "gluBuild2DMipmapLevels"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:267: parse error before "target"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:268: parse error before "gluBuild2DMipmaps"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:268: parse error before "target"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:269: parse error before "gluBuild3DMipmapLevels"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:269: parse error before "target"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:270: parse error before "gluBuild3DMipmaps"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:270: parse error before "target"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:271: parse error before "gluCheckExtension"

.

.

.

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:319: parse error before "winX"

rm: cannot remove `detect': No such file or directory

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

Writing Makefile for SDL_perl

cp lib/SDL/Surface.pm blib/lib/SDL/Surface.pm

cp lib/SDL/Rect.pm blib/lib/SDL/Rect.pm

cp lib/SDL/GraphicTool.pm blib/lib/SDL/GraphicTool.pm

cp lib/SDL/Palette.pm blib/lib/SDL/Palette.pm

cp lib/SDL/OpenGL/Cube.pm blib/lib/SDL/OpenGL/Cube.pm

cp lib/SDL/Event.pm blib/lib/SDL/Event.pm

cp lib/SDL/Sound.pm blib/lib/SDL/Sound.pm

cp lib/SDL/Cursor.pm blib/lib/SDL/Cursor.pm

cp lib/SDL/Mixer.pm blib/lib/SDL/Mixer.pm

cp lib/SDL/OpenGL.pm blib/lib/SDL/OpenGL.pm

cp lib/SDL/Font.pm blib/lib/SDL/Font.pm

cp lib/SDL/Timer.pm blib/lib/SDL/Timer.pm

cp lib/SDL/Music.pm blib/lib/SDL/Music.pm

cp lib/SDL/Color.pm blib/lib/SDL/Color.pm

cp lib/SDL/Console.pm blib/lib/SDL/Console.pm

cp lib/SDL/OpenGL/Model.pm blib/lib/SDL/OpenGL/Model.pm

cp lib/SDL/Cdrom.pm blib/lib/SDL/Cdrom.pm

cp lib/SDL/Shell.pm blib/lib/SDL/Shell.pm

cp SDL_perl.pm blib/lib/SDL_perl.pm

cp SDL.pm blib/lib/SDL.pm

AutoSplitting blib/lib/SDL.pm (blib/lib/auto/SDL)

cp lib/SDL/FontTool.pm blib/lib/SDL/FontTool.pm

cp lib/SDL/App.pm blib/lib/SDL/App.pm

cp lib/SDL/TTFont.pm blib/lib/SDL/TTFont.pm

gcc -c  -ggdb  -I/usr/include/SDL -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/SDL -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/smpeg -I/usr/include/SDL -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/smpeg -I/usr/local/include/GL -I/usr/local/include/gl -I/usr/include/GL -I/usr/include/gl -DPERL5 -fno-strict-aliasing -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe   -DVERSION=\"1.19.0\" -DXS_VERSION=\"1.19.0\" -fpic "-I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.0/i686-linux/CORE"  -DHAVE_GLU_VERSION=0  -DHAVE_GLU  -DHAVE_SDL_GFX -DHAVE_SDL_IMAGE -DHAVE_SDL_MIXER  -DHAVE_SDL_TTF -DHAVE_JPEG -DHAVE_PNG -DHAVE_SMPEG SFont.c

/usr/bin/perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.0/ExtUtils/xsubpp  -typemap /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.0/ExtUtils/typemap -typemap typemap  SDL_perl.xs > SDL_perl.xsc && mv SDL_perl.xsc SDL_perl.c

gcc -c  -ggdb  -I/usr/include/SDL -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/SDL -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/smpeg -I/usr/include/SDL -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/smpeg -I/usr/local/include/GL -I/usr/local/include/gl -I/usr/include/GL -I/usr/include/gl -DPERL5 -fno-strict-aliasing -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe   -DVERSION=\"1.19.0\" -DXS_VERSION=\"1.19.0\" -fpic "-I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.0/i686-linux/CORE"  -DHAVE_GLU_VERSION=0  -DHAVE_GLU  -DHAVE_SDL_GFX -DHAVE_SDL_IMAGE -DHAVE_SDL_MIXER  -DHAVE_SDL_TTF -DHAVE_JPEG -DHAVE_PNG -DHAVE_SMPEG SDL_perl.c

In file included from SDL_perl.xs:37:

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:35:19: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory

In file included from SDL_perl.xs:37:

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:259: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:259: `GLvoid' declared as function returning a function

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:265: parse error before "gluBuild1DMipmapLevels"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:265: parse error before "target"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:266: parse error before "gluBuild1DMipmaps"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:266: parse error before "target"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:267: parse error before "gluBuild2DMipmapLevel

.

.

.

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:319: parse error before "gluUnProject4"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:319: parse error before "winX"

make: *** [SDL_perl.o] Error 1

>>> Source unpacked.

./configure 

	-GL disables GL support

	-png disables png support

	-SDL_ttf disables SDL_ttf support

	-GLU disables GLU support

	-SDL_net disables SDL_net support

	-SDL_image disables SDL_image support

	-SDL_console disables SDL_console support

	-SDL_gfx disables SDL_gfx support

	-jpeg disables jpeg support

	-smpeg disables smpeg support

	-SDL_mixer disables SDL_mixer support

Compilation failed in require at Makefile.PL line 19.

gcc -c  -ggdb  -I/usr/include/SDL -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/SDL -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/smpeg -I/usr/include/SDL -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/smpeg -I/usr/local/include/GL -I/usr/local/include/gl -I/usr/include/GL -I/usr/include/gl -DPERL5 -fno-strict-aliasing -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe   -DVERSION=\"1.19.0\" -DXS_VERSION=\"1.19.0\" -fpic "-I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.0/i686-linux/CORE"  -DHAVE_GLU_VERSION=0  -DHAVE_GLU  -DHAVE_SDL_GFX -DHAVE_SDL_IMAGE -DHAVE_SDL_MIXER  -DHAVE_SDL_TTF -DHAVE_JPEG -DHAVE_PNG -DHAVE_SMPEG SDL_perl.c

In file included from SDL_perl.xs:37:

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:35:19: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory

In file included from SDL_perl.xs:37:

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:259: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:259: `GLvoid' declared as function returning a function

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:265: parse error before "gluBuild1DMipmapLevels"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:265: parse error before "target"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:266: parse error before "gluBuild1DMipmaps"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:266: parse error before "target"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:267: parse error before "gluBuild2DMipmapLevels"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:267: parse error before "target"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:268: parse error before "gluBuild2DMipmaps"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:268: parse error before "target"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:269: parse error before "gluBuild3DMipmapLevels"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:269: parse error before "target"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:270: parse error before "gluBuild3DMipmaps"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:270: parse error before "target"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:271: parse error before "gluCheckExtension"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:271: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:272: parse error before "GLdouble"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:276: parse error before "GLdouble"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:281: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:281: parse error before "error"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:282: parse error before "GLenum"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:283: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:283: parse error before "name"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:284: parse error before "GLenum"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:285: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:286: parse error before "eyeX"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:290: parse error before "GLenum"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:291: parse error before "GLenum"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:294: parse error before "GLint"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:295: parse error before "GLenum"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:296: parse error before "GLint"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:297: parse error before "left"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:298: parse error before "GLdouble"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:299: parse error before "fovy"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:300: parse error before "x"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:301: parse error before "gluProject"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:301: parse error before "objX"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:302: parse error before "GLint"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:303: parse error before "GLenum"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:304: parse error before "GLenum"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:305: parse error before "GLenum"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:306: parse error before "GLenum"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:307: parse error before "GLboolean"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:308: parse error before "gluScaleImage"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:308: parse error before "format"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:309: parse error before "GLdouble"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:312: parse error before "GLenum"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:315: parse error before "GLdouble"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:316: parse error before "GLenum"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:317: parse error before "GLdouble"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:318: parse error before "gluUnProject"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:318: parse error before "winX"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:319: parse error before "gluUnProject4"

/usr/include/GL/glu.h:319: parse error before "winX"

Calculating dependencies      ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-perl/sdl-perl-1.19.0 to /

>>> md5  :Wink:  SDL_perl-1.19.0.tar.gz

make: *** [SDL_perl.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/sdl-perl-1.19.0 failed.

!!! Function perl-module_src_compile, Line 10, Exitcode 2

!!! compilation failed

Danke

Grüße

Ginku

----------

## dalu

detect.c:3:19: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory 

fehlt in deinem include dir

falls nvidia treiber hast, kopier die datei in dein inlcude dir, normal /usr/include/

falls nicht weist so die gl.h ist

find / -name gl.h

----------

## Ginku

 *dalu wrote:*   

> detect.c:3:19: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory fehlt in deinem include dir falls nvidia treiber hast, kopier die datei in dein inlcude dir, normal /usr/include/
> 
> falls nicht weist so die gl.h ist
> 
> find / -name gl.h

 

Danke Dalu, hat mich ein Stück weitergebracht. Ich benutzte tatsächlich den nvidia-Treiber. Der Link /usr/include/GL/gl.h zeigte fälschlicherweise auf "/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/gl.h" und nicht, wie es richtig heißen muss, "/usr/lib/opengl/xfree/include/gl.h.

Weiß nicht wer das verbockt hat, nvidia oder gentoo, auf jeden Fall konnte ich nach Berichtigung das Paket SDL-perl installieren.

Leider quittiert frozen-bubble den Startversuch jetzt mit 

[SDL Init] Segmentation fault         Sch.....e !!

Was ist das wieder ?

Gruß

Ginku

----------

## SuEt

siehe diesen Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=36145

bei mir half der Trick mit "Managed to get it running by editing the sdl-perl-1.19 ebuild adding in -GL" => öffne mit 

vi /usr/portage/dev-perl/sdl-perl/sdl-perl-1.19.0.ebuild

und füge ./configure dass hinzu: -GL

anschliessend nochmals neu emergen und bei mir funkionierte es...

cu

SuEt

----------

## Ginku

 *SuEt wrote:*   

> siehe diesen Thread:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=36145
> 
> bei mir half der Trick mit "Managed to get it running by editing the sdl-perl-1.19 ebuild adding in -GL" => öffne mit 
> ...

 

Klingt interessant  :Wink: 

Muss ich probieren......vielen Dank.....Ginku

----------

## Ginku

 *SuEt wrote:*   

> siehe diesen Thread:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=36145
> 
> bei mir half der Trick mit "Managed to get it running by editing the sdl-perl-1.19 ebuild adding in -GL" => öffne mit 
> ...

 

Jo, das wars  :Smile:     feines Spielchen.

Vielen Dank nochmal SuEt !

Insgesamt ein tolles Forum hier, habe fast immer den entscheidenden Hinweis bekommen ...und das immer ruckzuck...klasse....

----------

